# E. BEHAN soda Pembroke Ontario



## dw3000 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got this one from a local classified ad.  E. Behan Pembroke Ont. slug plate.  Really nice sun colored amethyst.  Next to a clear and aqua bottle for comparison.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 13, 2013)

.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice trio!


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RCO (Feb 16, 2013)

i haven't seen that exact bottle before but i did see a behan pembroke hutchinson bottle during the summer when i was in pembroke at a store there , didn't buy it though but maybe should of as it was old just though price was a bit high at time . 
 i think there bottles are pretty hard to find but i'm sure there is alot more buried in dumps in that area is there is alot of farms and forested areas for bottles to hide . the town was also alot bigger back then when logging industry booming and many mills in the area so it was big enough to have a couple bottlers in town. 

 also a really rare pembroke bottle is for golden lion beverages , it only existed for a bit in the 30's according to book  and i've never even seen one for sale but read a newspaper article about someone finding one in pembroke river


----------



## RCO (Feb 16, 2013)

( found the article it an old one but still has great information it says behan operated from 1880-1910 ) 



 Bottle made in Pembroke could be 120 years old 




 By Sean Chase, Daily Observer 

 Tuesday, August 12, 2008 7:00:00 EDT AM 



 Two years ago Neil Melancon was taking a walk around the shore of the Ottawa River when he saw an object sticking out of the ground.

  The Pembroke man pulled the object out of the dirt and found one of his most priceless possessions - an old soda bottle that could be more than 120 years old.

 "It was in perfect shape," Mr. Melancon said describing the green Hutchinson soda water bottle that was probably manufactured at the E. Behan plant in Pembroke between 1880 and 1910. "I know I'll never find another one like that."

 An avid collector of antique bottles, Mr. Melancon was dusting some off last week as the City of Pembroke marked the 180th anniversary of its settlement.

 While he could get $35 for the bottle, he considers it one of the most unique items in his collection of 300 bottles.

 One of the unique features of the bottle, the stopper or cork, was still attached. He suspects it originally lay at the bottom of the Pembroke Marina inlet until that area was dredged a few years ago.

 "It was because of it's thickness that it survived," he said. "It's amazing."

 He also found a rare "Cold Lion Beverages" bottle in the Indian River near Pansey Patch Park. The bottle had a designer stamp on it indicating it was distributed in 1928, the year of the settlement's centenary.

 Residents should appreciate Pembroke rich history, Mr. Melancon said.

 He also has a rare copy of the Pembroke Centenary and Old Home Week program printed in 1928.

 His expeditions along the Ottawa River have brought him to a spot behind the beer store on Nelson Street. He said it is a treasure trove of antiquities.

 "It's a place where they use to dump stuff," he remarked. "I found some military badges there once."

 However, one of his strangest finds was a priceless 100-year-old bottle that he pulled from underneath a barn on Allumette Island. It had been produced and distributed in Australia. How it got there is anyone's guess, he said.

 http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/2008/08/12/bottle-made-in-pembroke-could-be-120-years-old


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 17, 2013)

I got a kick out of that story.  Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re:  RE: E. BEHAN soda Pembroke Ontario*

was over to that part of eastern Ontario last weekend and ran across a Behan Pembroke bottle for sale so finally have one  , had to pay a bit for it but is a hard company to find any bottles from and book says they went out of business 1925 so can't be any newer than 20's . in good condition but is a lot of air bubbles in bottles for whatever reason


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re:  RE: E. BEHAN soda Pembroke Ontario*

dw300, a lot of towns will feature bottle-stories. A girl in my own was cleaning a beach and found a rare 1800s bottle in some reeds.  Nice bottles, guys.


----------



## Matt halliday (Aug 22, 2020)

RCO said:


> ( found the article it an old one but still has great information it says behan operated from 1880-1910 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im from here and know the man himself.


----------



## Matt halliday (May 24, 2021)

Just pulled this one out of the river today in pembroke


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2021)

Matt halliday said:


> Just pulled this one out of the river today in pembroke



it looks similar to the one I have but is a few different variations , always liked the design of this bottle and fact its from Pembroke .


----------

